# 2 friendly goo girls (leeds) seek loving home



## helenandenid (Nov 18, 2012)

Hello!

I took on a couple of beautiful degu girls, helen and enid, a couple of months ago. My friend was desperate to rehome them as had to move to somewhere she could not keep them, so I said I would look after them if nothing turned up. It didn't, so they came to me. Unfortunately, 2 things: 1. I'm a wee bit allergic (though not as bad as I am with rats! wheeeeeeze... atchoo!) and 2. I just don't feel that I can give them the attention and care they deserve.

So, I am asking please if anyone can give them a home where they are loved, let out and played with as much as they deserve to be. We are in Leeds. They come with their cage and bits and bobs. From what my friend tells me, they are around 2 years old.


----------

